# Camping Pizzas



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Pizzas
Ingredients:
-Pie Iron
-Bread
-Pizza Sauce
-Butter
-Shredded Mozzarella
-Toppings (Pepperoni, Onions, Green Pepper, Etc.)
-Crushed Red Pepper (Optional)

Butter one slice of bread and put it buttered side down in the pie iron. Then spread pizza sauce and add the cheese and toppings to the other side. Finally, butter another slice of bread and place on top of the other with the buttered side facing up. Close the pie iron and set on top of warm coals for 10 minutes or until bread is toasted golden brown. Enjoy!

The Wacky Otter
[email protected]
wackyotter.com - Home


----------



## howardjs522 (Oct 23, 2009)

This sounds pretty awesome, never considered pizza before. Found this Web site with a lot of other pretty easy pie iron recipes after I saw yours.

Easy To Make Pie Iron Recipes


----------



## njcamping (Nov 19, 2009)

wackyotter said:


> Pizzas
> Ingredients:
> -Pie Iron
> -Bread
> ...


It's like a grilled cheese pizza! 

Sounds really good.

Sincerely,

Eric

---------------

NJ Campgrounds


----------



## troy (Apr 10, 2010)

wonder if that would work with pilsbury dough instead of bread ? Think I will try both this year


----------



## ozcamper (Feb 21, 2010)

Down Under we call the pie iron a "jaffle iron". Will certainly try your pizza recipe in my. 
Cheers Ray


----------



## happycamperkitteh (Apr 20, 2010)

Augh. Now I feel like traveling the 15 minutes to Alexandria just to sit around a campfire and make that. XD 

Unfortunately, that sounds like a heart attack just waiting to happen. I'd probably take a dose of nano silver following that adventure of a meal. ^_^


----------

